# Poor little dudes never had a chance!



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I guess it was only a matter of time before the drones got the boot.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I've got one hive that has more drones and drone brood now than they had in the spring and they're queen right. It's going to take half the hive a full week to boot all the boys out the door.


----------

